# Drill an accurate and deep hole in pink foam.. Easy and CHEAP.



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'n not sure if this has been done before, but I invented what I believe to be a new tool today to assist in drilling holes for tombstone re-enforcement. It works better than I could have hoped for. My earlier technique used a drill that made a hole much too big and damaged or compromised many of my tombstones. It was hard to control and was nasty to use.

He's a video of the process and the new drill


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Necessity HA!!! Halloween is the mother of invention.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

that is a great idea, thanks for video


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Haunters Custom Holesaw, pretty sweet!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm so jealous. When *I* grow up, I'm gonna have 2" foam that I can drill into. 

Cool idea, you just got a new technique named after you - to be heard at make n' takes everywhere!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's gonna come in quite helpful as I'm ditching all my store bought stones and making a few of my own this year. I've been pondering how to go about how to put holes for support. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice technique. I wonder how well a piece of PVC would do?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is definitely a technique for the steady of hand. I could see myself starting to go crookedy and end up with a ventilated tombstone


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL @ "Verntyilated tombstone", heh. Me too!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> This is definitely a technique for the steady of hand. I could see myself starting to go crookedy and end up with a ventilated tombstone


Rox, just use a custom jig


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> This is definitely a technique for the steady of hand. I could see myself starting to go crookedy and end up with a ventilated tombstone


Ahhh Yee Old Ventilated tombstone. Yes it will happen from time to time. BUT that's why I do all of this "Dangerous" work first and do several tombstone blanks all at once. Depending on the side that get''s damaged, you can then pick your perfect blanks for more "perfect" stones and the damaged ones can be the more aged stones. When you secure the PVC with Great stuff, you can add some extra Great Stuff to the damaged area and then cut it off afterwards. You can also exagerrate the damage to further age those particular stones. As you get better you will have fewer and fewer blowouts. In fact I usually favor the bit "SLIGHTLY" towards the "Printed side" of the foam since I always use the Non Printed side for my lettering and detail. Who cares if you blow out the back of your tombstone.

LH is right, you could make a more custom Jig that has "Deeper" pilot holes (Thicker piece of wood for example) to help guide you straight and true.

If you take another look at the video, you will see me place the tombstone on a table and then get on my knees and look straight down the drill and bit to get a very good sense the correct angle. I eyeballed it just like looking down the barrel of a shotgun or rifle at a target. It's very do-able with even a tinsy bit of practice.

@BioH It might work with the light guage PVC. Play with serrating the cutting edges. On PVC a pattern similar to a "Cutco" knife might work very well..

What I found last night was that my holes are actually a litle bit too small. It was difficult to get the great stuff to migrate the entire length of the hole. My results were still satisfactory and the PVC pipes are properly secured.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I commented on Youtube, this is definitely a fantastic idea. Thanks for working your magic again!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Dang, Why didn't I think of that. I have been using a spade bit with a 12 inch extension. Talk about hard to control. I have to convince myself that the blue and pink break outs (ventilation) add to the effect of the tombstone being old. Not anymore.  I will definitely be making one of these or at least one with a similar design.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent idea Niblique71. Thanks!


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I'll try this out. I'm sick of my tombstones blowing over. I used liquid nails and glued steaks to the backs of my stones, but the wind would just blow them off the steaks and into the woods lol. Thanks


----------



## ron_jon87 (Nov 19, 2012)

It worked with 1/2" PVC. I cut simple slots at the end, put the drill bit at the other end and drilled into the bottom of several of our headstones, no problems. The only downside is that the PVC against foam makes a good screeching noise, so be prepared!


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Great idea , but basically that's a coring bit in a sense.
Looks like it works great.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hey niblique, try gorrilla glue instead of greatstuff...it also expands, and might be a bit more manageable in a tight space.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I like it, I've used a spade foot long drill bit, but this looks a bit cleaner. I'm not so sure about PVC though...


----------



## Runfromron (Sep 22, 2006)

Instead of using rigid copper tubing, you might try EMT (electric metallic tubing), otherwise known as conduit. It's thin-walled, cheap, and available. A 10' 'stick' of 1/2" EMT is around $2 at the big-box stores. I use it for a BUNCH of things. 

Way to improvise! For those of us less steady at drilling long, straight holes, the jig that started the holes could be used to steady the core drill for the entire length of the hole. Just make sure that the original holes are drilled exactly square to the jig. A drill press really helps!


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Wish I had thought of the pipe, this year I made a template similar to his. Now all my tombstones have the same spacing on stakes.

I also plan on using that wood template in my yard, just drop it on the gound and pound the stakes through the predrilled holes. Hope it makes set up easier.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

nice and simple great idea. thanks for sharing


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

We're happy with the results too, Nib. Thanks for the video how-to! 
Now, off to the patent office I go.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think you just made my day! Thanks for this great method.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone, 

A few tips to add, if you ever so slightly bend 1/2 the teeth of the core bit inward and the other half outward (Again.....VERY SLIGHTLY), the resulting kerf will assist in keeping the drill from overheating and creating a "Gummy" foam residue on the core drill bit. Otherwise I want to try some graphite or something as a lube.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I kept having foam get stuck inside the bit, not melted as I kept the RPM low, but stuck inside none the less. I drilled a small hole at the top and use it to shoot air through which helps to clear the mess.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great idea Greg! Here are some woodworking techniques to drill straight holes with a hand drill. These can easily be adapted to Greg's idea

http://www.bobvila.com/articles/how-to-drill-a-straight-hole/

http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/?p=309

I like this one - you can lay the foam into a jig like this and then drill it straight every time or even make this jig a stand up guide and then you can drill down into the foam:

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/448179/hand-drill-for-through-hole


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Love the Stevie Nicks in the background


----------

